# Is anyone going to affliction banned



## student of the arts (Jul 11, 2008)

trying to put this in the right place but i dont see and off topic. but anyways just wondering if any of you guys or girls going. it would be more fun with some friends, but ny job is sending me (i think) to get some coverage for our sports section.
http://www.sharenow.com/relations/profile/afflictionbanned/


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Not gonna be able to go myself but I'd love to.  Who do you work for that you're gettin' so lucky as to be "ordered" to go to this?  Sounds kinda like a Briar Rabbit kinda deal to me.  "No, Boss!  Please don't make me go to that awful fight thing!"


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 12, 2008)

ha ha ha yeah "please boss dont make me go enjoy myself PLEASE!"


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jul 12, 2008)

That's a peculiar name; "Affliction Banned".   Anyone know the story behind it?


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 12, 2008)

student of the arts said:


> ha ha ha yeah "please boss dont make me go enjoy myself PLEASE!"


Too true.  You said "for our sports section".  Do you work for a newspaper?  If so which one?


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 13, 2008)

no i dont work for a newspaper although i used to work for the l.a. times (thank God i dont any more). I work for a website but not to sure of the rules here so i dont want to put the name out and have any problems.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 16, 2008)

They're marketing it pretty heavy.  Even my lil' middle o' nowhere school got a packet of flyers and post cards to hand out to students and such.  I set most of them on the counter of the gym, and they're gone, but I don't know if people took them because they were interested or used 'em for scrap paper.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, it seems nobody over here is going to be watching it now. It was due to be shown on Bravo and a lot of people I know were going to watch it. this is the link that someone posted up on a Uk MMA forum, it doesn't really explain much but theres plenty of speculation.

http://www.bravo.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?threadid=26982


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 17, 2008)

isn't it going to be on pay-per-view ?? they can't air that!!


----------

